# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Дистрибутив Zeta OS

## Kerrnel

*Magnussoft ZetaOS 1.5 Professional*



Год выпуска: 2007
Версия: 1.21 и 1.5
Разработчик: Magnussoft
Платформа: BeOS
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский

Описание: Zeta — это продолжение операционной системы BeOS R5.1d0 (рабочее название Dano/Dan0).

*Скачать с SmsFiles*
*Скачать с LetitBit*

----------

